# Το δια ταύτα



## Theseus (Mar 11, 2017)

What is the modern Greek meaning of the above phrase? I know what it means in Classical Greek but in Modern Greek it is the name of a programme and a film. I also am aware that στο δια ταύτα means sex. But the title seems to be some sort of filler.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2017)

The operative part of a judgment, the ruling, often starts with "Δια ταύτα", i.e. "on those grounds". So when we say "έρχομαι στο διά ταύτα", it means that we come to the conclusion, the gist of what has preceded.

The Academy's dictionary has these collocations:

Για να καταλήξουμε/πάμε/περάσουμε στο διά ταύτα της υπόθεσης.
Προχωρώντας στο διά ταύτα, προτείνω...
Και έρχομαι στο διά ταύτα...

Διά is often written without the accent, δια, because we pronounce it as if it were one syllable.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks, Nickel. In slang.gr the example given of στο δια ταύτα is used to illustrate a sexual nuance:-
--Λίλιαν: Με κέρασε, λοιπόν, ο Αρίστος σούσι. Κι ήταν, που λες, Λάουρα, πολύ ωραία τα σασίμι, αλλά ακόμη πιο ωραία τα νιγίρι σούσι.
--Λάουρα: Έλα, έλα, στο διά ταύτα πες μου τι έγινε! ['Come on, come on, what happened after all that!']. But it seems to me that this is only an extension of the meaning you gave me.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2017)

Theseus said:


> But it seems to me that this is only an extension of the meaning you gave me.



Exactly. I left it out as you'd already mentioned you were familiar with it. It's something like "Let's not beat about the bush". Imagine the judgment that does not dilly-dally over the grounds for the decision, but gets straight to the sentence. Wouldn't that save a lot of time?


----------



## Theseus (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks, Nickel! So much time spent on unnecessary court cases & appeals as well as on all sorts of trivia. Getting to the point is very rare in very many areas of activity....:cheek::mellow:


----------

